# Question on .38



## Rough2000 (Feb 16, 2009)

What are the differances between .38, .38 spl, and .380?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.38_Calibre


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wikipedia will give you the most thorough set of answers to your question, but a short and simple answer may do just as well.

Just plain vanilla ".38" can refer to several different _revolver_ cartridges. Some people use the term to describe the obsolete ".38 Colt" cartridge.
The ".38 Special" is a relatively long-case _revolver_ cartridge, and is though to be a very basic, medium-power, self-defense load. Beginners usually find it easy to control and make good hits with.
The ".380," in the US, describes a low-power cartridge for _semi-automatic pistols_. It's about as weak as you can go, and still expect useful self-defense hits. However, it is usually used in small-size pistols which are, themselves, difficult to control and use well. (In British usage, ".380" could describe either a revolver or a semi-auto cartridge.)


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try reading this article. It will give you a general overview of defensive loads. I keep it listed in my Favorites file. http://www.survivalprimer.com/PaulsGuns/Ammo_Self_Defense_Firearm.htm 
Enjoy. Oh and welcome aboard from the Sunshine state.


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

some good info in that article, but it is pretty outdated in a lot of respects.

no mention of Gold Dots (especially the .38+p for short barrels) or the winchester Ranger-T series or newer federal HST rounds.


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I second http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.38_Calibre


----------

